# Logan 820 Lathe



## Dadgumit (Sep 14, 2014)

Well I'm the new kid on the block from North Carolina I broke down and bought a Logan 820 Lathe ser # 31436 .The only bad part it does not have a QCG Box it has been removed for some reason . Does any one have one for sale or know of one for sale !  Thanks  Dadgumit


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 14, 2014)

Welcome to the family!!!!  I am sure if one of our members has one or knows where to get one they will be glad to help you out.  Otherwise look around for a junked out or damaged machine that you could remove it from.  I am not familiar enough with that brand machine to even know if what your looking for is even a common part or even available from the manufacturer still.  That might be a place to inquire and at least have a new price you can compare a used gearbox to if you find one.  Good luck on your quest and keep us up to date on your luck finding one.  Hope to see you around often and enjoying the site.

Bob


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Sep 14, 2014)

Dadgumit said:


> Well I'm the new kid on the block from North Carolina I broke down and bought a Logan 820 Lathe ser # 31436 .The only bad part it does not have a QCG Box it has been removed for some reason . Does any one have one for sale or know of one for sale !  Thanks  Dadgumit



Dadgumit,

First off, welcome to the forum!:wavinghi:  I feel your pain, man... Having purchased an 11" Logan without a gearbox.  I bought a QCGB from an Logan 816 and I couldn't use it.  If it will work for you, have I got a deal...   I can't tell you what the S/N of the machine this came from, but PM me and let's see what happens.  God bless.
Jon in Tucson


----------



## GarageGuy (Sep 15, 2014)

Dadgumit said:


> Well I'm the new kid on the block from North Carolina I broke down and bought a Logan 820 Lathe ser # 31436 .The only bad part it does not have a QCG Box it has been removed for some reason . Does any one have one for sale or know of one for sale !  Thanks  Dadgumit



Welcome!  I have a Logan 820 as well.  It is a good machine, and I enjoy it a lot.  

There was one gear in the QCGB that is almost always stripped.  My guess is that someone removed the box to fix it, and never got around to putting it back together.  I have seen whole QCGB's for 820's for sale on eBay.  The prices have varied, but the good news is that there are a lot of these machines out there, and so also a lot of spare parts.  There were several issues with mine when I got it, but they were all repairable.  

If you need any info or help, let me know, or ask here.  This forum has an enormous number of very talented and friendly people!

GG


----------



## Snag_one (Sep 17, 2014)

GarageGuy said:


> Welcome!  I have a Logan 820 as well.  It is a good machine, and I enjoy it a lot.
> 
> There was one gear in the QCGB that is almost always stripped.  My guess is that someone removed the box to fix it, and never got around to putting it back together.  I have seen whole QCGB's for 820's for sale on eBay.  The prices have varied, but the good news is that there are a lot of these machines out there, and so also a lot of spare parts.  There were several issues with mine when I got it, but they were all repairable.
> 
> ...



You'd be referring to the 16t half of the 16/32 pairs in the left side of the box ? I bought the cutters needed to remake that gear ... in both 16dp and 20dp .


----------



## GarageGuy (Sep 17, 2014)

Snag_one said:


> You'd be referring to the 16t half of the 16/32 pairs in the left side of the box ? I bought the cutters needed to remake that gear ... in both 16dp and 20dp .



Correct.  It would be the 16t gear on the "E" range of the QCGB.  Probably the most used, and most often destroyed.  

It has been quite awhile since I worked on it, but I think the 20dp is the larger diameter (older style), and the 16dp is the smaller diameter (newer style).  I could have those reversed... can't remember for sure.

I always thought it would be a great project to get the cutters and set it up with an indexing head on my mill to make those.  I'm pretty sure that is what trikerdad did.  His replacement 16/32 gear was $100 VS $200 directly from Logan.  The quality and finish looked excellent.

Making gears is on my "want to do" list.

GG


----------



## Snag_one (Sep 18, 2014)

>It has been quite awhile since I worked on it, but I think the 20dp is the larger diameter (older style), and the 16dp is the smaller diameter (newer style). I could have those reversed... can't remember for sure.

  You do have those crossed , the 16dp is larger . 

>I always thought it would be a great project to get the cutters and set it up with an indexing head on my mill to make those. I'm pretty sure that is what trikerdad did. His replacement 16/32 gear was $100 VS $200 directly from Logan. The quality and >finish looked excellent.
>
>Making gears is on my "want to do" list.

  I bought a 90:1 RT with index plates shortly after I got my mill , but it's only in the last year or so that I needed to cut some gears . I highly recommend you get a copy of Ivan Law's "Gears and Gear Cutting" , workshop practice series number 17 . IIRC I got mine on Amazon , under 20 bucks . Easy to understand , and he goes as deep into theory as you'd like . And making gears is no arcane art , ya just gotta do the steps in the right order . If you can count and follow basic instructions you can cut gears .


----------



## GarageGuy (Sep 19, 2014)

Snag_one said:


> I highly recommend you get a copy of Ivan Law's "Gears and Gear Cutting" , workshop practice series number 17 . IIRC I got mine on Amazon , under 20 bucks . Easy to understand , and he goes as deep into theory as you'd like .



Thank you for the tip, I will track down a copy.

GG


----------

